# Community > Volunteers >  Soup kitchens/food services in auckland?

## Angus_A

I used to volunteer at the Te Aro soup kitchen in Wellington and i'd like to continue helping in Auckland. 
Anyone know of similar establishments here you believe need more help than they currently have? I haven't done much research yet.

----------


## Pengy

I cant help with that one Angus, but bloody good on you for putting your hand up.
I read of one such establishment that has taken things to another level, by introducing a menu (limited choice obviously) and waiting staff. This goes a long way to reducing stigmatism, and increasing self respect

----------


## Angus_A

> I cant help with that one Angus, but bloody good on you for putting your hand up.
> I read of one such establishment that has taken things to another level, by introducing a menu (limited choice obviously) and waiting staff. This goes a long way to reducing stigmatism, and increasing self respect


That sounds really cool, job hunt isn't going great (plenty of interviews but never any calls back) so this'll at least keep my skills sharp.

----------


## Gapped axe

wait till your prospective employer hears of this, massive kudos to you.

----------


## Angus_A

> wait till your prospective employer hears of this, massive kudos to you.


I just hope that employer pokes his head up soon, sick of instant noodles  :XD:

----------


## Angus_A

Oh i conducted some bush cooking classes with the local sea scouts as well, if anyone works with a troop i'd be happy to do that also.

----------


## Gapped axe

check your PM, have arranged a contact

----------


## Angus_A

> check your PM, have arranged a contact


You're a bloody legend dude! Going to see the guy tomorrow morning

----------


## oraki

Great attitude Angus. One day you're going to reap the rewards of your actions, and I hope sooner than later. By putting yourself out there doing this great work, someone will see/notice you, and offer you one hell of an opportunity. 

Ironic really, the ones with the least, give the most, and the ones who can afford to give, just take

----------


## tiroatedson

> Oh i conducted some bush cooking classes with the local sea scouts as well, if anyone works with a troop i'd be happy to do that also.


That's really cool. Pity you're a bit far away. Good idea for my troop as well....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

> That's really cool. Pity you're a bit far away. Good idea for my troop as well....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I go down to waikato to see my grandparents occasionally so we could definitely arrange something in the future.
But yeah the kids loved it, learned how to cook with the wildlife and native plants and properly cook over fires.

----------


## keneff

Have you spoken with the City Mission people, Angus?

----------


## 300CALMAN

https://www.aucklandcitymission.org.nz/
 @Angus_A give these guys a call, they do an awesome job! If they don't have a vacancy they will probably be able to point you to someone who does.

----------


## Angus_A

> https://www.aucklandcitymission.org.nz/
>  @Angus_A give these guys a call, they do an awesome job! If they don't have a vacancy they will probably be able to point you to someone who does.


Cheers mate, i'll drop in asap

----------


## systolic

Homeless people love getting free food. 

It leaves them more from their benefits to spend on alcohol, tobacco and drugs.  

I remember talking to a guy about his helping feeding the homeless in Wellington. He was saying it gave him something to do while he was looking for a job. 

I pointed out that the homeless people were all on the same welfare benefits as he was, had less expenses like rent, and of because of do-gooders like him enabling them, the people he was trying to help were better off financially than he was. 

Beneficiaries should be made to undergo regular drug tests to receive a government benefit.

----------


## Angus_A

I wrote a couple paragraphs but nah, i'm not touching that. Sorry.

----------


## 300CALMAN

A lot of the people on the street have drug alcohol and psychological problems it's true. Some maybe are freeloaders. I don't think we should throw them on the scrap heap.

Auckland City Mission helps all sorts of people not just the homeless.

----------


## Angus_A

Drugs and alcohol are a means of escape for many reasons for a lot of these guys, do i think it's okay? No of course not but do i condemn them as deadbeats and bottomfeeders because of it? Absolutely not, they just need help. And these organisations aim to do that, when they're ready.

----------


## Beaker

> Drugs and alcohol are a means of escape for many reasons for a lot of these guys, do i think it's okay? No of course not but do i condemn them as deadbeats and bottomfeeders because of it? Absolutely not, they just need help. And these organisations aim to do that, when they're ready.


Well put.

----------


## res

While I understand the thoughts behind knocking those who need help, having in my teenage years eaten a few meals at such places(and those meals being the best nutrition I had in that period) and had them put me on to other help that I much needed you will never hear me talk I'll of such places. I doubt many people who know me now would ever guess that stage of my life had happened

Much kudos to you Angus, if while your out of work you would like/need help with transport costs to be able to cook at a "soup kitchen" then let me know and I'll sort you out

----------


## Angus_A

> While I understand the thoughts behind knocking those who need help, having in my teenage years eaten a few meals at such places(and those meals being the best nutrition I had in that period) and had them put me on to other help that I much needed you will never hear me talk I'll of such places. I doubt many people who know me now would ever guess that stage of my life had happened
> 
> Much kudos to you Angus, if while your out of work you would like/need help with transport costs to be able to cook at a "soup kitchen" then let me know and I'll sort you out


Thankyou Res I certainly will if i need it

----------


## Beaker

> Thankyou Res I certainly will if i need it


 @Angus at present, how long are you planning to stay in Auckland if you don't find a paying job?
Ie I'd like to have a coffee and chat with you, but I won't be back for 2 weeks.

----------


## Angus_A

I'll be here for at least another 2 weeks, probably longer as i'm enjoying time away from my god awful flatmates so much haha. Coffee sounds good.
Even if I don't find work This time around I'll be back up very soon anyways, I've set aside money for the move and my uncle has offered me lodging in the realm of something I can afford. So either way we can definitely meet up when you're back.

----------


## 300CALMAN

Hey @Angus_A I work in town, we could try out a non- Carls Junior burger for Lunch?

----------


## Angus_A

> Hey @Angus_A I work in town, we could try out a non- Carls Junior burger for Lunch?


Keen!

----------


## video hunter

Angus....Give us a rundown of your own personal experiences.

In the Wellington city area there seems to be a increase of beggers over the years.....Very sad to see people in those situations, but you have to wonder at tines.

----------


## Bernie

> I wrote a couple paragraphs but nah, i'm not touching that. Sorry.


Yip good response I wanted to rip in too but......

----------


## Bernie

> I wrote a couple paragraphs but nah, i'm not touching that. Sorry.


Yip good response I wanted to rip in too but......

----------


## Maca49

We went very wrong when we decided menta institutions be scrapped and left the problems to the police!

----------


## Growlybear

By golly, Systolic, I used to think you got a hard time on this forum, but you really ARE a piece of shite, ain't you?

----------


## Angus_A

> Angus....Give us a rundown of your own personal experiences.
> 
> In the Wellington city area there seems to be a increase of beggers over the years.....Very sad to see people in those situations, but you have to wonder at tines.


It's overwhelmingly young people from what i've seen, you've got a lot of the older dudes who might as well be part of the scenery by this point but before i left wellington i was seeing a lot of young people, late teens to mid 20s roughing it. Unsure why, lack of jobs or increase in housing costs perhaps. I myself had to call the pavement my bed on a few occasions due to the instability of my mental health, lack of job security and the lack of a support network when i needed it most. I think that last one is the most important, with counsel flats being torn down left and right and the mental health support network being what it currently is, the support is really being torn right out from under young people.

Also winz is less than ideal for help as you need an address to even apply, and once you've gotten over that hurdle without a home you're at best going to receive around 110 bucks a week, which you'd think would sound like a lot for someone with no roof to pay for but that money disappears very quickly after you've bought food, hot showers so you're clean for interviews, replacing your pack and all your clothes when they get stolen (happened to me a lot)
I mean bloody hell the night shelter used to charge us a dollar fity for a bloody cup of tea.  It's all absolutely exhausting.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> By golly, Systolic, I used to think you got a hard time on this forum, but you really ARE a piece of shite, ain't you?


Sociopaths are by nature very unpleasant lacking any real ability to empathise, I am pretty sure that's what he is. Scary that if he is who we think he is, he has access to firearms and even a uniform. Vetting fails some times.

----------

